# Cybersqatting -Domainrecht



## alienora (15 November 2012)

Hallo,
unsere Firma hat vor 2 Tagen eine Email aus China erhalten, mit unten stehendem Text:
Wir sind mit den wichtigsten Domainendungen bei der Denic registriert.
Auf die Email hatten geantwortet, dass wir nie jemanden autorisiert hatten unsere Domain zu verwenden. Darauf kam heute diese Email zurück.
*Unsere Fragen: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Firma? Wie sollen wir damit umgehen?*
Danke für Eure Unterstützung


*Email von heute: *
Please inform us within 7 days whether you need to use your priority to register,because we could not delay too much time for them, or they will turn to other company for applying. At that time, we could not control the issue. If you need register, please let us know and we'll inform you how to register. Or else we think it as your waiver. Thanks for your understanding. Have a nice day!

*Erste Email:*

Dear President & CEO,
We are a law office dealing with Trademark, Domain registrations and providing legal advice in Asia. Here we have an issue on Trademark and Domains to confirm with you. On Nov.9, 2012, "N&B Imports Co, Ltd" applied to us to register the following Trademark and Domains:

Trademark:
xxxxxx　
Domains:
 xxxxxx.asia      
 xxxxxx.cn      
 xxxxxx.com.cn      
 xxxxxx.com.hk      
 xxxxxx.com.tw      
 xxxxxx.hk      
 xxxxxx.net.cn      
 xxxxxx.org.cn      
 xxxxxx.tw   
  　
If a company applies so many domains and the trademark, we'll carefully check to prevent malicious registration. After checking it, we find this name conflict with your company. It's necessary to send email to you and confirm whether you have authorized this. If you authorized it, we will unconditionally finish the registration. If you didn't authorize, we doubt that "N&B Imports Co, Ltd." has other aims. In order to deal with this matter better, please contact us by telephone or email within 7 workdays.


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2012)

Kommentarlos wegschmeißen.
Ist irgendeine Gaunerei dahinter


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

Die haben mit ihrer Spam-Mail genau das erreicht, was sie wollten - dass ihr euch damit beschäftigt.


----------



## BenTigger (15 November 2012)

Es sieht doch so aus, das ihr eine Internetadresse ala vvv.meinefirma.de habt. Nun kommt die Spam Mail in der ihr quasi dazu genötigt werden sollt, auch

meinefirma.asia 
meinefirma.cn 
meinefirma.com.cn 
meinefirma.com.hk 
meinefirma.com.tw 
meinefirma.hk 
meinefirma.net.cn 
meinefirma.org.cn 
meinefirma.tw 

zu registrieren, damit die mit der Registrierung dann viel Geld verdienen...

Naja, wenn ihr Verkaufskontakte in Taiwan, Hongkong usw. habt, dann könnte es euch evtl. nützen.
Wenn nicht, dann ab in die Runda Ablage namens Papierkorb...


----------

